# costco car april16   $138/wk



## chellej (Sep 13, 2015)

I just booked my car for next april for Kauai on Costco and the rate was $138/week including taxes and fees.  This is the best rate I think I have ever gotten.  The nice thing is that Costco includes the 2nd driver too.

If you are going in the spring...Check it out


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2015)

We're going to the Big Island in April.  I've been checking car rental rates for awhile.  Right now Costco is the lowest, but even their rates have changed over time.  I will contine checking, and rebooking until our trip.


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2015)

I just started checking back for my two weeks on Kauai at the end of February.
Enterprise through Costco $274 for a full size all in. That's about the rate I've
Been getting on my last couple trips. I'll keep checking but I'm thinking that's
What it's going to be. I checked this afternoon and it was up $30.


----------



## hintok (Sep 14, 2015)

*$125/Week*

Today I returned from a week in Maui.  Budget through Costco was $125 for the week.  This was over labor day weekend.


----------



## RichardL (Sep 14, 2015)

*The good old days.*

How many of you remember 2 or more years ago calling Costco and the Costco agent directly booked your rental, whereas last year I called Costco and someone answered saying Alamo.  I got scared and almost hung up thinking I called the wrong number.  Plus 2 or more years ago Costco would also book airfare and a car, which was great for TS owners, but those days are gone too.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2015)

Checked today and our two week rental for a full size on the Big Island in April just dropped another $40.


----------



## tiger1210 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Maui rental: Costco*

Just checked rates today for Jan2-9, 2916 for 1 week and Costco wanted over $400. Too high for then.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 21, 2015)

tiger1210 said:


> Just checked rates today for Jan2-9, *2916* for 1 week and Costco wanted over $400. Too high for then.



Didn't realize they were renting that far out.


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 22, 2015)

tiger1210 said:


> Just checked rates today for Jan2-9, 2916 for 1 week and Costco wanted over $400. Too high for then.



Can you even book flights that far in advance? How are you booking car rental if you don't know your flight times?

I'm asking because I'm making plans for a trip around that same time (Dec 2016).


----------



## Luanne (Oct 3, 2015)

Rates from Costco for the Big Island, April 2016, just dropped again today.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2015)

My two weeks on Kauai went up about $725 a few weeks ago and haven't come
Down. I have it for $272 and it's now $999.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 3, 2015)

I've already got our car booked for next May with Costco. I've booked with them at close to a year out more than once.

As for the airlines, unless you're dealing with Southwest, most airlines start booking at just under 11 months out.

With Hawaii, I've learned to book my car WAY in advance at the best price I can find (even if it's more than I really want to pay), and then just keep checking regularly. More times than not I have gotten a better price as the dates get closer. One big exception was a convertible booked for 3 weeks in Feb on Maui. I never got a better price for my car booked at about 11 months out.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Can you even book flights that far in advance? How are you booking car rental if you don't know your flight times?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm making plans for a trip around that same time (Dec 2016).



Dec 2016 is eleven months past Jan 2016, were you reading the quoted post correctly?


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 6, 2015)

tiger1210 said:


> Just checked rates today for Jan2-9, 2916 for 1 week and Costco wanted over $400. Too high for then.



It was no doubt a joke considering the typo


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2015)

And the Costco rate for the Big Island in April just dropped again, another $44 for the two weeks.


----------

